
Investigation of Stalling Characteristics of DC-3 Airplane [1938] [video] - positr0n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlQZJcAoERg
======
positr0n
It is always interesting to me to see how they did things before computer
simulation (and before giant wind tunnels with high speed cameras, in this
case).

